# 921 1080i problem



## ksauce (May 30, 2005)

I just purchased a 921 and have it hooked up to a Toshiba 65H80 TV using the component cables correctly hooked up to both. Everything works fine and latest sotware update, but when I set output on the 921 to "1080i" the screen goes crazy and will only work in "480p" mode (see attached pic of screen). I have talekd to Toshiba and they say the TV is not the problem. I am waiting on a call back from HD support @ Dish but I don't know what they can do over the phone. Any suggestion,tips or fixes? Thanks!! 

(posted this in "bug reports" also. maybe should have been here, i'm new)


----------



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

No pic attached

How is the unit connected to TV? DVI, component? IF DVI, did you try a different cable. 

I know you imply it does not work, but what about 720p? How about 480i?

What is the TV Type set to?


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

My 50-in Panasonic LCD will only display 720p with component cable input -- I had to go to a DVI cable to get 1080i, which is spectacular (I run the DVI directly to the TV and the digital audio from the 921 goes through my Denon 3803).


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

65h80 support 1080i native. Assuming you connected properly, the picture looks like something wrong at the 921. You are sure that you set the 921 to a 16x9 1080i tv set. And you are sure you set the green-blue-red (y,pb,pr) components to the correct outputs and inputs? Far right when looking at the back of the 921 and color stream 1 or 2 (far right are audio and next to them the green-blue-red of color screen 2 inputs. then a set of out terminals then the audio and video for color stream 1 inputs)


----------



## ksauce (May 30, 2005)

I have tried both color stream inputs and changed component cabels out, re-booted, tried 720p, etc. to no avail. I am very tech savy but this is my first experiance with HD and I think I just got a bad 921, big let down as I wanted to play with it this weekend. Thanks for your replys and assistance.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

ksauce - I sent your email on to the support team. Expect a call back.


----------



## hgeyer (Dec 4, 2004)

ksauce said:


> I have tried both color stream inputs and changed component cabels out, re-booted, tried 720p, etc. to no avail. I am very tech savy but this is my first experiance with HD and I think I just got a bad 921, big let down as I wanted to play with it this weekend. Thanks for your replys and assistance.


Do you have a HDMI or DVI input on the back of your TV? If not, you're probably not going to get 1080i to work.


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

When I first got my 921, it did that too. I guess the bug died because after a few reboots it works fine ... Now it will sometimes "forget" to display in 1080i, which forces me to go back and "remind" it, but it doesn't flake out anymore ...


----------



## Ainshi (Jun 6, 2005)

Looking at your picture in your other thread, that's what our display looks like when I first change display modes (to any mode). I have a 46 inch Toshiba, but of the H83 line. When I tell the 921 to go to 1080i or 720p, the image fritzes and then is very blue. This is all over component, but on 480i, the same cables and input, the image is fine. I have nothing else that outputs 1080i to test with, nor am I willing to go out and buy a modestly expensive DVI cable without knowing if it will work or not. What do you guys think, 921 or Toshiba problem? We have exchanged the 921 once because it was getting poor HD reception OTA, and this may or may not be a refurb exchanged unit.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jul 15, 2004)

hgeyer said:


> Do you have a HDMI or DVI input on the back of your TV? If not, you're probably not going to get 1080i to work.


Why would you say that?! No basis for such a statement.
I've been using component inputs on my Pioneer 64" HDTV from the 921 forever and 1080i displays just fine, thank you.


----------



## hgeyer (Dec 4, 2004)

Curmudgeon said:


> Why would you say that?! No basis for such a statement.
> I've been using component inputs on my Pioneer 64" HDTV from the 921 forever and 1080i displays just fine, thank you.


The poster's question was regarding a *Toshiba* television that appears to lack an HDMI port. I personally own a similar (but newer) Toshiba-brand HDTV (not Pioneer) and when shopping, was told that in order to get 1080i, I needed a model with HDMI.

In an effort to be helpful, I had originally looked up the user's manual for the model in question. This model was released in 2000 and its manual states only that the component inputs "can be used with 480p, 480i or 1080i systems." Incidentally, the manual does not state that the TV HDTV or even HDTV-ready. There appears to be no resolution setting available in the TV's menu system. On my newer version of this unit, I can only use HDMI to get 1080i (720p was possible through component).

So, to address your criticism: I believe that this television lacks the proper interface to achieve 1080i. While my original post may have been brief, I don't believe that it warranted your flaming. I'm happy that your Pioneer HDTV's component ports properly display 1080i, but believe that this is not relevant to the poster's issue.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I have a Toshiba TW65x81 it it accepts 1080i from the 921 and works great.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

ksauce----

whats the deal? was it a bad 921 or a cable problem? obviously your TV is capable of displaying 1080i thru component input (colorstream). Did you get it going?


Jon


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jul 15, 2004)

rdopso said:


> My 50-in Panasonic LCD will only display 720p with component cable input -- I had to go to a DVI cable to get 1080i, which is spectacular (I run the DVI directly to the TV and the digital audio from the 921 goes through my Denon 3803).


Your Panasonic won't actually display 1080i...it downconverts 1080 to 720 which is its max resolution.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jul 15, 2004)

hgeyer said:


> The poster's question was regarding a *Toshiba* television that appears to lack an HDMI port. I personally own a similar (but newer) Toshiba-brand HDTV (not Pioneer) and when shopping, was told that in order to get 1080i, I needed a model with HDMI.
> 
> In an effort to be helpful, I had originally looked up the user's manual for the model in question. This model was released in 2000 and its manual states only that the component inputs "can be used with 480p, 480i or 1080i systems." Incidentally, the manual does not state that the TV HDTV or even HDTV-ready. There appears to be no resolution setting available in the TV's menu system. On my newer version of this unit, I can only use HDMI to get 1080i (720p was possible through component).
> 
> So, to address your criticism: I believe that this television lacks the proper interface to achieve 1080i. While my original post may have been brief, I don't believe that it warranted your flaming. I'm happy that your Pioneer HDTV's component ports properly display 1080i, but believe that this is not relevant to the poster's issue.


The manual you looked up gave you the answer: It works with all format inputs via component and does NOT require an HDMI interface...which might be required on later Toshiba sets, but not on this one. It doesn't need "resolution setting"...it's automatic. 480i input is bumped to 480p, 720p to 1080i, and 1080i displayed as 1080i.
Your original answer implied that HDMI was required for ANY set wanting to see 1080i native. But most important, you gave the poster bad advice...hence the very tiny flame.


----------



## ksauce (May 30, 2005)

Thanks For All The Suggestions, But I Gave In And Bought A New Samsung 61" Dlp With Hdmi And All Is Well (using Walmart Dvi To Hdmi Cable). Dish Had Sent Me A New 921 Due To An Unrelated Problem (uhf Remote Receiver Out) Which Did Not Correct The Problem. I Got The L215 Upgrade And Wish I Still Had The Toshiba Around To See If This Fixed The 1080i Problem (tech Support Said It Should)


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

Well that's one way to get a new TV . Your Toshiba should have been able to accept a 1080i signal. I used to have one (H80 model) and ran my 921 signal into it. However, I'm sure you like the picture quality of the Samsung! I have one of their 46" sets (HLR4677) in our family room which replaced an aging 35" tube set. Great TV. SJ


----------



## hgeyer (Dec 4, 2004)

Curmudgeon said:


> But most important, you gave the poster bad advice...hence the very tiny flame.


See original poster's 7/2 posting. My advice wasn't bad (perhaps, in your opinion), it was simply (in my opinion) the priciest way to go. Nevertheless, your's is the only complaint that I see within this tread.


----------



## JPC (Feb 8, 2005)

hgeyer-
If you had qualified your original remark by backing it up with the information you found in the manual, it would not have come off like such a generalized statement. The quote you supplied in your original message also made no mention of ksause's TV, which again made it same as though you were making a statement about anyone's ability to view 1080i, rather than a situation that was specific to his TV.


----------



## acs236 (May 8, 2006)

Boy was I hoping for a solution at the end of this thread. Buy a new TV?! That's not what I wanted to here.

I have a Toshiba 40H80. I just had a Dish system installed with the Vip-221. It works fine in 480P mode, but when I switch to 1080i, I have the same problem as the original poster.

I had HD cable (Time Warner) and 1080i worked fine. So I don't think the TV is problem. I tried switching between both component inputs, but I get the same problem.

Dish Network told me to call Toshiba. I will, but I have a feeling they'll say that the problem is this the the 221. 

Any suggestions for me? I'd hate to give up Dish because of this, but one of the reasons I switched was because of their HD offerings.


----------



## acs236 (May 8, 2006)

It turns out I had a bad receiver. Strange that it would work fine in 480p mode but 1080i. It's been replaced and I'm up and running now.


----------

